# Formular mit <input type="text"> erweitern bzw. entfernen



## nexdh (16. November 2007)

Hallo,

nach Stunden suchen bei Google, habe ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben eine Lösung für mein Problem zu finden!
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Das ist mein Formular:

```
<form action="...">
<table width="300" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td width="50%">Artikelnummer</td>
    <td width="25%">Menge</td>
    <td width="25%">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
<table width="300" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td width="50%"><input name="art_nr" type="text" size="20"></td>
    <td width="25%"><input name="art_menge" type="text" size="10"></td>
    <td width="25%"><input type="button" value="L&ouml;schen"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
<br>
<input type="submit" name="Submit" value="neues Feld hinzuf&uuml;gen">
<br>
<br>
<input type="submit" name="Submit2" value="Bestellung abschicken">
</form>
```

Nun möchte ich per klick auf "neues Feld hinzufügen" ein weiteres Feld direkt unter das andere hinzufügen bzw. klick auf "Löschen" das Feld wieder entfernen.
Wenn ich dann nun auf "Bestellung abschicken" klicke, möchte ich das Formular per array Funktion auf der nächsten Seite mit PHP auswerten.

Ich habe leider nichts passendes im Netz gefunden.
Danke für Ihre Hilfe!

mfg nexdh


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. November 2007)

Dies dürfte dich sicher weiterbringen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript-ajax/178663-formular-dynamisch-erweitern.html


----------

